# sillosock stakes?



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

i have to spray glue stuff it says to get and i put the stakes on the heads the way they are supposed to go and held them on there and everything... yet when i pick them up and jiggle them a little bit the stakes fall off...

am i doing something wrong or what?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Did you heat them up like they say too? After I heated them up and put them in most of them were already stong enough just being held by the melted plastic, if they were still loose then I would pull em out and put gorilla glue on them.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

in the directions it says to use 3M SUPER 77 spray adhesive.
it doesnt say to heat them? but you put the stakes on the sides of the silo head right? you dont stick it inside of it?


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Mine came pre assembled. I didn't have to glue anything. IT should go into on of the flutes in the plastic. It doesn't go on the side of the head.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Heat them somehow, insert them into the head and the melted plastic should hold them, if not take it out put some gorilla glue on them and reinsert, leave it sit flat for twenty four hours and see if that works.


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

joebobhunter4 said:


> in the directions it says to use 3M SUPER 77 spray adhesive.
> it doesnt say to heat them? but you put the stakes on the sides of the silo head right? you dont stick it inside of it?


Don't glue em to the sides.... insert below and a little behind the tip of the beak into the middle of the coroplast kinda aiming towards the eye (stick it in about three inches). You want the stake inserted where it will be at 90 degrees ( straight up n' down) from the ground so your body won't drag ON the ground. Do this with your glue applied to the stake, and you should be good to go.
:thumb:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

ahh, gorrilla glue, hunters best friend, that stuff is by far the best glue out there.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

You might also want to put a small circle in the stake where it enters the head. That way when you pick them up you have something to grip and don't have to worry about pulling them off the stakes. It will also stop the stake from coming out the top of the head.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

The stake goes bewtween the 2 layers of plastic.

I used 1 stake and repeatedly used the same stake for heating purposes. I used a propane torch to heat the stake. I push it in up into the neck area and pull the stake out. The trick is you do not want it so hot that it'll melt the sides, but rather to make it easier to push the stake up through the head into the neck area. I then took polyuerathane glue and lightly coated a cold stake and while pushing it in I twisted the stake. I wiped off any excess glue.

FYI, the stakes will rust, and so it is best to paint them. Degrease them (take lacquer thinner or similar and wipe the stakes down) and then spray them with a rust inhibiting primer (Rusteloum or sim.). I top coated mine tan, brown would work too (use a flat paint, like Krylon camo available at Wally World) BTW, I did not paint the portion of the stake that goes into the head. This is 10 times easier to to BEFORE you glue them in. And this way no rust on the decoy bodies, or on your hands.


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

Gary Bottger said:


> You might also want to put a small circle in the stake where it enters the head. That way when you pick them up you have something to grip and don't have to worry about pulling them off the stakes. It will also stop the stake from coming out the top of the head.


If you remember correctly this is what I tried last year. (I don't recall you ever using any sillosocks in the past :roll. After experimenting I found the spring steel is WAY too hard to efficiently bend a small enough loop into. In addition,... bending the stakes shortened the stakes too much, and put my socks too close to the ground wearing holes in the bodies. A lesson learned. I wouldn't advise bending these stakes. They are designed to function pretty well "as is" by the original designer.


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Yeah I know it didn't work for you.  I went to bomggars and talked with a guy about what he thought would work. Tried a few to see if they would work and bingo, worked fine. I had them cut them about 10 inches longer to get them over the stalks also. 8)


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Joebobhunter4,
I'm sorry and no offense but glueing them on the side of the head is hilarious. :lol: :lol:

Alex


----------



## CuppedAndComitted (Mar 3, 2007)

I can't believe this is an issue...I watched my buddy do 10dz in like 20 minutes and he had a few beers in him.. :beer: The 3M stuff is spendy but it seems to be holding a up nice!


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

haha ya... was a dumb question. once i figured it out it took me about 20 minutes to do 10 doz.


----------

